# Are the days of the $30 Walgreen type skeletons gone?



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

As of yesterday, Walgreens only had their Halloween candy on the shelves. I'm finding a lot of similar skeletons at Walmart, Target, etc... but they are $50 now. Are the days of the awesome $30 skeletons gone?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Once something catches on and companies realize what a hot commodity they have on their hands, they tend to milk it for all that it is worth, so most likely.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes, they went the way of the $60 buckey


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

The Walgreen's around me have not put the Halloween stuff out yet. Not even candy


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

My walgreens hasn't put anything out yet. 

On a side note, I got one of those skellies a couple years ago. He made it one week and his arm and leg fell off. Bummer.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Hope not..


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

The $30.00 "Wallies" are gone for good. Just saw a local Walgreens with the pose n stay skellies this morning for $50.00. These do not have the detail of the $30.00 "Wallies". Big disappointment that the detail is not there and a higher cost. No more resin skulls either, same skull as the pose n stay...blah. I did not see any Night Before Christmas items...grrrr.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I saw Bluckys for about $26 at Spirit or Halloween City...can't remember...but $26 for a Blucky...c'mon


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

It sure looks that way. Next cheapest option for a Wally-type skeleton is $38 dollars at Spirit, once you've applied the 25% off coupon.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Seems like everything has been marked up 50% this year, no matter where you shop.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You can get a nice 65 inch skellie at Menards right now for $39.99. I want to get one, but funds are too tight right now for even that price.
http://www.menards.com/main/see-more/halloween/outdoor-decor/65-resin-jointed-hanging-posing-skeleton/p-2032205-c-12272.htm


----------



## AuntBoo (Aug 24, 2011)

I got one of those tonight at Menards. I had a 10% off coupon, which helped a bit. The big difference I can see so far, other than the paint job, is that there are wires attaching the arms and skull, and other wires going down through the legs which makes them hang a bit more "natural" and less straight up and down. Since that's what I've done to a couple of mine anyhow, this saves me a step. Menards also has them listed on their webpage, for those who don't have a Menards in their area.http://www.menards.com/main/see-more/halloween/outdoor-decor/65-resin-jointed-hanging-posing-skeleton/p-2032205-c-12272.htm


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Sniff.....uhm......I can't go on.....no more $30 Skellies?????  WTH??? Oh nooooooo, say it ain't so... We may have to get together a group buy on some Skellies. I can't pay full price..... I just can't....it's principal now folks.... PRINCIPAL!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

CDW said:


> It sure looks that way. Next cheapest option for a Wally-type skeleton is $38 dollars at Spirit, once you've applied the 25% off coupon.


Yup! I got two of them using the 25% coupon. $38.00 isn't bad for these.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Lots used to carry Bluckies for 7 bucks quite a few years back...now they are 25 and covered in a wierd paint job....sigh....


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I haven't seen the $7.99 bag of bones yet either. That's always been my favorite Walgreens item.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Sniff.....uhm......I can't go on.....no more $30 Skellies?????  WTH??? Oh nooooooo, say it ain't so... We may have to get together a group buy on some Skellies. I can't pay full price..... I just can't....it's principal now folks.... PRINCIPAL!


Actually, it's principle...just sayin.
In any case I share the remorse. I am so glad I shelled out the bucks last year for my skelly pall bearers.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

kallie said:


> My walgreens hasn't put anything out yet.
> 
> On a side note, I got one of those skellies a couple years ago. He made it one week and his arm and leg fell off. Bummer.


thats more than i can say for the one i looked at last year. i think i pulled it off the hook and was moving the limbs because i didnt know if it was a pose n stay or just a hanger.... and his leg fell right off lol.


----------



## AuntBoo (Aug 24, 2011)

I was in a Party City yesterday, and they had the exact same skeleton that Walgreens used to carry, joints and all, but priced at $50.00. That's way too much. On a side note they do have hard foam skulls for $4.99 that are actually worth buying. The paint job is really good. I'm holding out hope that Walgreens will get the traditional ones in, since the stores by me also don't have any of their costumes or cheap foam tombstones out yet either. Great Pumpkin make it so!!!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Blarghity said:


> Seems like everything has been marked up 50% this year, no matter where you shop.


Dang! They're finally on to us! Thought we could run forever, didn't we?


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

AuntBoo said:


> I'm holding out hope that Walgreens will get the traditional ones in


Sorry but it just isn't going to happen. Walgreens along with most other retailer has went with the pose n stay. I think I have 7 of the Wally skeletons. I do have a couple that have problems with losing an arm or leg. Now I can see this being a problem for some, but if you do any prop work what so ever fixing this minor issue is a piece of cake. For a realistic look I'll take a Wally over a pose n stay anyday.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Zombiesmash said:


> I haven't seen the $7.99 bag of bones yet either. That's always been my favorite Walgreens item.


Not sure it was $7.99 or not, but I saw a bag of plastic bones at Walgreen's yesterday.


----------



## Deals Home Haunt (Oct 23, 2012)

grrr walgrteens you have made me very mad today yes they fell apart easly but once you corpsed them that was not a problem and with these you have to antique them to get any good detail grrr


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well my walgreen's has no skeletons of any kind! I did go across the street to CVS just to see what they had, which is usually not much. They did have some $50 pose & stay skeletons that looked more realistic than the bleached out white ones I've seen at other places. Still, I'm too cheap so I guess no skeletons for me this year!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

We bought the $50 Walmart pose n stay this year. I'm afraid I'll mess it up so leaving it as is. Hoping lighting will help at night so the no details won't matter as much.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm here to report that there is still hope! Well, kind of. Apparently Menards has a full-size skeleton that appears to be identical to the Walgreens one. It's $40 now, but for those of us, including me, who missed the opportunity in past years, it's out there. So don't settle for a $50 Pose-n-Stay (unless you're into those), get the one you've wanted.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I just picked up a few $35 pose and stays on the CVS website. 30% off code (30DEAL through tonight only) + free shipping made them $35 a skeleton (plus a little tax). Can't beat that delivered - plus you don't have to drive around trying to find a Menards or CVS with skeletons in stock!


----------



## Northrad (Aug 24, 2010)

frughoul,
You rock! I just pulled the trigger on that CVS deal you shared, ending fears of a skelly famine for my next build year.
I prefer the Walgreen's skellies but some folks may not know Lindberg Skulls match Pose and Stay bodies but look horrible on Walgreens. The proportions just look awful. 
So anyone interested in using these bodies in a 3-Axis setup please check this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWXSMYM-No8
Skip to the last minute if you're in a hurry.


----------



## Phil-the-fear (Aug 12, 2010)

Just making my annual trip back to HF - in the UK and hoping to make my annual trip across the pond for goodies!

For those that are interested, just seen that the Menards skellies are on sale at the moment (until 29 September) for $29.99 - http://www.menards.com/main/see-more/halloween/outdoor-decor/65-resin-jointed-hanging-posing-skeleton/p-2032205-c-12272.htm

Sadly I can't make use of these as it's deliver to store only and there are no stores in the areas I'm likely to visit (Florida, California, Nevada, NY).

Hope this helps somebody.


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

The 5ft skeletons at Spirit seem to be the same ones Walgreens had last year. They're regularly $50, but they have a 30% off coupon going around and that brings them to $35. Because of this, I am happy to report that I have my first full-size skeleton!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I just looked and cvs said out of stock.


----------



## skid_68 (Aug 30, 2009)

Stopped at a Walgreens yesterday to check for the skeletons. They had some, but they look cheap/terrible this year. Nothing like last year, and to top it off. They are $50 now. :/ Glad I picked up five of them last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RiteAid Pharmacy if you have one in your area has what I think are the closest skeletons to the Wallys of previous years. Right now they are on sale this week for 50% off the reg price of $59.99, so basically same price on sale as the old Wallys. Similar coloring, look, and jointing. The old Wallys might be slightly better in construction but with them off the market and so many looking for that skeleton, I think they are worth a trip in to look at them. The RiteAid thread has some photos and I took a few more to post later today or tomorrow. 

BTW like Walgreens and CVS, RiteAid's sale prices require joining their Rewards program to get the sale price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Is Walgreen's Wally now residing at RiteAid Pharmacy this Year?*

Here's a link to the RiteAid thread with their Wally look-a-like skeleton: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129229-rite-aid-halloween-2013-a-5.html#post1528085

I have a close up picture I took tonight and will post later on the RiteAid thread.


_Note: Photos posted. I also posted a photo comparison there between last year's Rite Aid Skelly and this year's Rite Aid Skelly (they are different) and a comparison photo of last year's Walgreen's Wally. Judge for yourself._


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...hanging-posing-skeleton/p-2032205-c-12272.htm

Has them for sale for $29, too bad there isn't a Menards near me


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

bl00d said:


> http://www.menards.com/main/see-mor...hanging-posing-skeleton/p-2032205-c-12272.htm
> 
> Has them for sale for $29, too bad there isn't a Menards near me


bl00d you should have RiteAids in your area. Check their skeleton out, with Rewards card, $30 there. See my post and link above.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> bl00d you should have RiteAids in your area. Check their skeleton out, with Rewards card, $30 there. See my post and link above.


Awesome!!! Thank you!!! I have to go there anyways to fill a prescription tomorrow. Last year I was able to pick one up there for $20. Hopefully they won't be sold out I will have to grab a few


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Walgreens Skelly's are back?*

I saw my local Walgreens had the 5 foot tall skeleton everyone has been looking for 
They are listed in this week's ad for $39.99 (with Walgreens Points Card) on sale untill tomorrow(Sept. 28). 

The regular listed price is $49.99 

*So some Walgreens do have them in stock, but the price is $20 more than last year* 

_(The '$2.99' is from a candle next to it, LOL)_

Pics: (sorry, from my cellphone, LOL)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Joker the poseable ones are Pose-N-Stays and not the ones the Walgreens had last year or the year before. They are charging more for the posability and harder plastic composition. I looked at my Wallies from previous years and compared them to this year's Rite-Aids and they appear to me to be the same, zip ties and all. Sale on them at RA ends this Saturday night ($30 with rewards card).

If someone is looking for a bleached white Pose-N-Stay, the $40 sale price on the ones at Walgreens with a card is a good deal. People seem to prefer how they can manipulate the old Wallies and age them and the newer version can't be manipulated at the joints like the old one.


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> I saw my local Walgreens had the 5 foot tall skeleton everyone has been looking for
> They are listed in this week's ad for $39.99 (with Walgreens Points Card) on sale untill tomorrow(Sept. 28).
> 
> The regular listed price is $49.99
> ...


Thank you for posting this! These skellies have eluded me every year. I made haste to the local Walgreen's and they had 4, brought two home with me. $39 on sale seems like the best its going to get before they just run out of stock for the year. The two that I picked up were darker in paint color then the ones pictured above. They looked more like the feet coloration from the picture, but consistent all over. 

ps. I didn't have a Walgreens balance card but the registration only took 20 seconds on their website and you can lookup your registration using the Walgreen's POS pin pad/credit card dealie.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

ryanlamprecht said:


> As of yesterday, Walgreens only had their Halloween candy on the shelves. I'm finding a lot of similar skeletons at Walmart, Target, etc... but they are $50 now. Are the days of the awesome $30 skeletons gone?


Our temp spirit store had them for 20-24.00 5 r 6 ft tall ( not sure if it is exactly what your looking for


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Joker the poseable ones are Pose-N-Stays and not the ones the Walgreens had last year or the year before. They are charging more for the posability and harder plastic composition. I looked at my Wallies from previous years and compared them to this year's Rite-Aids and they appear to me to be the same, zip ties and all. Sale on them at RA ends this Saturday night ($30 with rewards card).
> 
> If someone is looking for a bleached white Pose-N-Stay, the $40 sale price on the ones at Walgreens with a card is a good deal. People seem to prefer how they can manipulate the old Wallies and age them and the newer version can't be manipulated at the joints like the old one.



OK, my bad. I thought it was the same ones - just repackaged. 

I thought I was helping out. Sorry.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> Our temp spirit store had them for 20-24.00 5 r 6 ft tall ( not sure if it is exactly what your looking for


At that price, I suspect you were looking at these guys, commonly known as "Bluckies":









Rather than these guys, commonly known as "Wallys", or Walgreens skeletons since Walgreens carried them for $30 last year:









Or than these guys, commonly known as "Pose and Stays", which is what Walgreens is carrying for $50 (currently $40 on sale) this year:









It's a complicated skeleton world out there.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

CDW said:


> It's a complicated skeleton world out there.


But isn't it a great world? Just a couple of years ago your choices were a real Bucky at $100 or so or a Blucky at $10-15. I love the influx of almost life-sized skeletons. It may very well be the best thing to happen to home haunters in many years.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder if these new skeletons are why the price of Bluckies went up? You would think they would have driven the price down. I can't even look at a Blucky now.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> But isn't it a great world? Just a couple of years ago your choices were a real Bucky at $100 or so or a Blucky at $10-15. I love the influx of almost life-sized skeletons. It may very well be the best thing to happen to home haunters in many years.


Oh, I completely agree! I actually much prefer them to Buckies, since Buckies are so heavy, yet that weight doesn't really translate into any particular benefits, since you still have to use an armature to pose them. The life-sized plastic skeletons aren't quite as realistic as a Bucky, but most of the time they don't need to be - plus they don't have that darn calvarium cut.



Screaming Demons said:


> I wonder if these new skeletons are why the price of Bluckies went up? You would think they would have driven the price down. I can't even look at a Blucky now.


I would suspect it has more to do with companies trying to boost their margins on the Halloween stuff they sell - that would fit with the reduced selection of decor generally people have reported in the last few years. Get more money from less stuff.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Target had them for $40 this year and Costco had the articulated ones for $38.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Not sure where you're located, (forgive me I didn't read all through this thread) but wanted to let you know I hit up two Walgreens in my area today and picked up 3 from one location, and 1 from another location at $39.99 each. On sale this week, originally $49.99. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldn't say that they are gone completely. Earlier this year Costco had 5 ft "budget bucky's" (knockoff brand) for $39, even had pose and stay joints. Now its not $30, but they are higher quality, and for a 30% less then a true Bucky skelli.


----------



## CDW (Jul 3, 2012)

Tconahaunter said:


> I wouldn't say that they are gone completely. Earlier this year Costco had 5 ft "budget bucky's" (knockoff brand) for $39, even had pose and stay joints. Now its not $30, but they are higher quality, and for a 30% less then a true Bucky skelli.


I'd disagree that they're higher quality - the pose and stay joints can be useful, but the skeleton itself doesn't look as nice, and the joints don't have as many degrees of freedom.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

CDW said:


> I'd disagree that they're higher quality - the pose and stay joints can be useful, but the skeleton itself doesn't look as nice, and the joints don't have as many degrees of freedom.


I totally agree with you. Have a couple of the pose and stays and quite a few of the "Wally" type. If your thinking of posing your skeleton in any type of crouching, climbing, or kneeling and leaning type of position it's nearly impossible with a pose and stay since there's no flexibility at the hip joints. I went out to Rite Aid last week and bought the 3 they had for 29.00 (50 % off) for just that reason. I fear the day we only have the pose and stay choice and felt a panic mode and grabbed them LOL.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I was wondering if this would come up; I too noticed they replaced the nigh skeletons (that dd not pose n stay) with these low quality pose n stay ones for much more money. I got a pose n stay at Costco this year that is much nicer for $37


----------

